# TUL - Tulla Resources



## System (26 February 2021)

Tulla Resources' key asset is a 50% interest in the Central Norseman Gold Project, a historical gold mine located near the town of Norseman in the Goldfields of Western Australia that has produced over 5.5Moz of gold since operations began in 1935. The other 50% interest in the Project is held by ASX listed company Pantoro Limited which acquired that interest from Tulla Resources via a farm‑in and joint venture agreement. An unincorporated joint venture between Tulla Resources and Pantoro will be formed once Pantoro has sole funded the first $50 million of capital expenditure in relation to the Project, or on 9 July 2023 (if Pantoro has not satisfied its sole funding obligations by then). 

As at the end of 2020, Pantoro had spent approximately $33 million and the Directors expect Pantoro will have satisfied its sole funding obligations by 31 March 2021.

The Central Norseman Gold Project is located approximately 200 kilometres south of Kalgoorlie in the Goldfields of Western Australia. It was established on a large scale by Western Mining Corporation (WMC) in 1935 and has been operated by various owners until 2016, when the Project was placed into care and maintenance. The current Mineral Resource is 35.0Mt @ 3.8 g/t for 4.24Moz (100% basis) with the majority of the Mineral Resource on granted mining leases.

The approximately 750 square kilometre Project tenement package is near‑contiguous over approximately 70 kilometres of strike, covering the highly prospective greenstone belt. The Project has significant exploration upside potential, highlighted by recent drilling programs using modern exploration techniques, which have yielded meaningful results (e.g. recent Panda and Green Lantern discoveries have validated exploration upside).

It is anticipated that TUL will list on the ASX during March 2021.






						Home - Tulla Resources
					






					tullaresources.com


----------



## Dona Ferentes (26 February 2021)

*Listing date*15 March 2021 #*Company contact details*https://www.tullaresources.com/
Ph: +61 2 9387 5900*Principal Activities*Norseman Gold Plc owns 50% of the Central Norseman Gold Project.*GICS industry group*TBA*Issue Price*$0.90*Issue Type*CHESS Depositary Interests*Security code*TUL*Capital to be Raised*$243,800,000*Expected offer close date*03 March 2021*Underwriter*Bell Potter Securities Limited and Canaccord Genuity (Australia) Limited (Joint underwriters and Lead managers)


----------



## Dona Ferentes (24 March 2021)

not that auspicious a start.... 90c at IPO never seen again.


----------



## noirua (3 April 2021)

There we are. All UK holders are unable to trade shares bought on London's AIM market before suspension in 2012. Their shares aren't worth much now as 120,000 old NGX shares are now only worth 200 Tulla. Some London Institutions bought in at the IPO of Tulla though only Aussie and NZ citizens were otherwise invited to apply - would not have helped on the enthusiasm side of things as originally nearly all shareholders were from that side of the world.


----------



## noirua (31 May 2021)

High Grade Results confirm continuity of mineralisation at Sailfish 
31 May 2021


			https://mcusercontent.com/590e305fbfdff52fa70c2126f/files/0c88a574-702a-8c53-eb57-7f0721d642bf/31_5_21_High_Grade_Results_confirm_continuity_of_mineralisation_at_Sailfish.pdf


----------



## noirua (31 May 2021)

March 2 2021: https://www.eurekareport.com.au/investment-news/ipo-watch-tulla-resources/149474


----------



## barney (8 June 2021)

You still following TUL @noirua ?  (If I have any of the below incorrect, please let me know)

I've always held PNR Shares since the BNR days and never really given too much consideration to owning Tulla

After today's Announcement re the further upgrade at "Scotia"  i suspect I should be backing both these "horses" each way

TUL  Market Cap around $88 million 

They have + $50 million in cash to fund their share of Norseman into Production

And they own 7% of Pantoro = close to $20 million

Pantoro of course have Halls Creek to produce cash in the short term but their Market Cap is over $300 million

Construction of the Plant is happening with first Production set down for the middle of next year

I wouldn't call it a disparity, but TUL looks under valued at the above numbers, plus the Top 20 S/H's own over 90% 

Food for thought methunks


----------



## noirua (9 June 2021)

Tulla Resources/ Pantora Gold --- Norseman
Third New Discovery at the Scotia Mining Centre
Https://stocknessmonster.com/announcements/tul.asx-6A1035924/​


----------



## noirua (9 June 2021)

barney said:


> You still following TUL @noirua ?  (If I have any of the below incorrect, please let me know)
> 
> I've always held PNR Shares since the BNR days and never really given too much consideration to owning Tulla
> 
> ...








						Home - Tulla Resources
					






					www.tullaresources.com
				




Hi barney, Your information is quite correct but there are other factors listed below.

There are some hidden factors concerning TULLA Resources and its long Norseman history. All foreign holders of Norseman Gold PLC were issued shares in Tulla Resources PLC which are 'Issuer Sponsored' so cant be sold in that form.  It is is costly to move the shares to a trading account for a foreign holder, about A$180.00. So most are just sitting there and expecting Tulla to make an offer for those holdings worth less than A$500.00 or gain an AIM market quote.

Many shareholders suddenly became disillusioned and saw themselves as double-crossed by Tulla on the the massive dilution.

The company has no income and stated in the Half Yearly Report in December 2020 of the need to raise further funding.

The drilling results are not as good as fronted by Pantora Gold.  Some individual results look very good but when it comes to an overall underground JORC resource it will be another matter. My own view is that it is still far too early to call.

Total Liabilities stand are A$93,684,280 as at 31 December 2021.  Something the market must know about.

There is a 'New Facility Loan' of A$59,009,968 plus A$6,480,287 owed to Tulla Group as of 31 December 2020.


			https://tullaresources.com/wp-content/uploads/2021/04/TUL-Tulla-Resources-Plc-Half-Year-Review-31-Dec-2020.pdf


----------



## barney (10 June 2021)

Thanks for the info @noirua 

Below is a section from the December HY Report.  They state that after the deal with Pantoro and the Co. reinstatement, they will be debt free??  Thoughts?



1.3 Going concern The Group made an operating loss of AUD$3.3 million and a net loss of AUD$6.2 million for the period, which follows an operating profit of AUD$43.6 million and net profit of AUD$37.1 million for the equivalent half-year period. The Group had cash of AUD$0.27 million and *net liabilities of AUD$83.2 million at 31 December 2020. *

The Company has completed settlement of the Offer as contemplated in the Prospectus dated 24 February 2021 and the Supplementary Prospectus dated* 4 March 2021, with $78.3 million deposited* into the Company’s bank account and CDIs issued to the new investors. 

Having regard to the remaining Sole Funding Expenditure to be paid by Pantoro Ltd as contemplated in the FJVA, and the available cash of the Company upon completion of the Offer, the Board has concluded that it has a reasonable expectation that the Group can continue to *meet its financial commitments*, with respect to funding its 50% interest in the Norseman Gold Project and its overheads, for the *next 12 months. *

The Board also acknowledges *the Group will be debt free on completion of the Offer* and *owns 100 million shares* in its ASX listed joint venture partner, Pantoro Ltd, which collectively provide the Group flexibility with respect to future funding options. For these reasons the Group continues to adopt the going concern basis in preparing this unaudited interim financial information.


----------



## Telamelo (25 February 2022)

Check out a near term gold producer Tulla Resources TUL trading at 0.63c

https://tullaresources.com/wp-content/uploads/2022/02/2022-02-01-Bell-Potter-Research-report.pdf


----------



## barney (25 February 2022)

Telamelo said:


> Check out a near term gold producer Tulla Resources TUL trading at 0.63c
> 
> https://tullaresources.com/wp-content/uploads/2022/02/2022-02-01-Bell-Potter-Research-report.pdf



Traded a percentage of my PNR shares for some Tulla shares a while back based on the previous info presented.

Happy enough that I did that. I think both PNR and TUL have a good future

(assuming the Russians don't side with China and try and take over the world as we know it)


----------



## Miner (26 February 2022)

Just one year since thread started.


----------



## Telamelo (26 February 2022)

Miner said:


> Just one year since thread started.



Still time for you to get into TUL then lol


----------



## Telamelo (1 March 2022)

Goldie TUL catching a bid today @ 0.63c +5% and top 20 shareholder's hold 87.49% of all shares!









						Tulla Resources Plc (ASX:TUL) Share Price - Market Index
					

Today's TUL share price, stock chart and announcements. View dividend history, insider trades and ASX analyst consensus.




					www.marketindex.com.au


----------



## Telamelo (7 March 2022)

Telamelo said:


> Goldie TUL catching a bid today @ 0.63c +5% and top 20 shareholder's hold 87.49% of all shares!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice uptick with TUL share price closing @ 0.65c +8.33% on terrific volume!

Cheers tela


----------



## Telamelo (5 April 2022)

TUL announcement.. more good news 

*Scotia Mineral Resource and Ore Reserve Upgrade!

This unfolding story gets better each time & importantly on track leading to scheduled gold production by August 2022

Cheers tela


----------



## Telamelo (9 April 2022)

Nice to see *TUL* close up yesterday @ 0.62c +3.33% a bullish sign.

Overnight Gold rose to US $1,950 equates to AUD Gold $2,610 also a bullish sign imo






						Gold Price in Australian Dollar (AUD) - Live Price and Historical Chart | GoldBroker.com
					

Gold price in AUD (Australian Dollar). Historical chart and real-time quote (live price per gram, ounce, kilo) on the LBMA, yearly performance in Australian Dollar.




					goldbroker.com


----------



## Telamelo (13 April 2022)

TUL chart looks bullish to have a crack at making 52 week high's soon imo 

DYOR .. Cheers tela


----------



## Telamelo (14 April 2022)

TUL @ 0.64c +2.4% on verge of breakout to fresh high's imo & blue sky above as they say.









						Tulla Resources Plc (ASX:TUL) Share Price - Market Index
					

Today's TUL share price, stock chart and announcements. View dividend history, insider trades and ASX analyst consensus.




					www.marketindex.com.au


----------



## Telamelo (19 April 2022)

Terrific volume/momentum kicked in seeing TUL close @ 0.68c +9.68%

Perhaps big news coming soon imo

Cheers tela


----------



## noirua (24 April 2022)

Tulla Resources (ASX:TUL) Stock Price & Quote Analysis  - Simply Wall St
					

Research Tulla Resources (TUL) stock with daily updated analysis.




					simplywall.st
				




Can this share really be 93% undervalued?

Website: https://tullaresources.com/

Once the very elderly Norseman Gold PLC. Suspended for about 8 years due to horrendous problems such as mining deaths and mine collapse and then shareholders saw a consolidation of 1 share for 600.  On top of that the shares fell from the 90c reissue price to rub further salt into many wounds.  A disaster for shareholders though survival was due to the efforts of  Tulla Group.

Times look to have changed so just maybe it can rise from the ashes of despair.


----------



## Telamelo (25 April 2022)

noirua said:


> Tulla Resources (ASX:TUL) Stock Price & Quote Analysis  - Simply Wall St
> 
> 
> Research Tulla Resources (TUL) stock with daily updated analysis.
> ...



RE: " Can TUL really be 93% undervalued ? "

Short answer is Yes! 

Fattail investment research calculate TUL intrinsic valuation at $1.20 

PLenty of positive news flow to come leading up to Gold production scheduled by August this year.

In addition.. check out Mineral Resources (MIN) announcement 22/04/2022

_" MinRes has a binding term sheet with Pantoro Limited (ASX: PNR; Pantoro) and its joint venture partner Tulla Resources
Limited (ASX: TUL) to explore for and develop lithium deposits in a joint venture across the Norseman Gold Project tenure,
in Western Australia’s Goldfields region.

MinRes commenced an exploration drilling program at Buldania during the quarter. A total of 59 RC holes for 6,026m have
been drilled to date "

TUL has a free 17.5% stake in this Lithium project that didn't cost them a single cent - we should be hearing some drilling results soon._

Cheers tela


----------



## Telamelo (26 April 2022)

Telamelo said:


> RE: " Can TUL really be 93% undervalued ? "
> 
> Short answer is Yes!
> 
> ...



Can't believe my luck picking up more TUL this morning @ 0.60c


----------



## Telamelo (27 April 2022)

Telamelo said:


> Can't believe my luck picking up more TUL this morning @ 0.60c





> AUD Gold price gained overnight to $2,675 +1.21%
> 
> https://goldbroker.com/charts/gold-price/aud


----------



## barney (27 April 2022)

Telamelo said:


> Can't believe my luck picking up more TUL this morning @ 0.60c



Yeah that looks a pretty low risk buy at the moment.  There is a Seller happy to Cross-Trade into 0.615  today so depends on how much he/they are looking to offload.  Medium - Long term looks healthy though so I'm in accumulation mode as well


----------



## Telamelo (27 April 2022)

barney said:


> Yeah that looks a pretty low risk buy at the moment.  There is a Seller happy to Cross-Trade into 0.615  today so depends on how much he/they are looking to offload.  Medium - Long term looks healthy though so I'm in accumulation mode as well



Good observation @barney as likewise, I bought more @ 0.585c this morning


----------



## barney (27 April 2022)

Telamelo said:


> Good observation @barney as likewise, I bought more @ 0.585c this morning



 0.58 looks the short/medium term line in the sand now so that should turn out an excellent purchase


----------



## Telamelo (28 April 2022)

barney said:


> 0.58 looks the short/medium term line in the sand now so that should turn out an excellent purchase



Finally some potential "good news" announced just now regarding funding etc.


----------



## Telamelo (30 April 2022)

$21.5M secured credit facility funding approved & ready to rock n roll.

AUD Gold price up again overnight @ $2,686 

P.S. We should be getting close to hearing news about Lithium drilling results undertaken by our MIN joint venture  - I'm excited about our Lithium prospects as well.


----------



## Telamelo (5 May 2022)

Telamelo said:


> $21.5M secured credit facility funding approved & ready to rock n roll.
> 
> AUD Gold price up again overnight @ $2,686
> 
> P.S. We should be getting close to hearing news about Lithium drilling results undertaken by our MIN joint venture  - I'm excited about our Lithium prospects as well.



Trading Central has detected a "Hammer" chart pattern formed on Tulla Resources (TUL). This bullish signal indicates that the stock price may rise from yesterday's close of 0.58c

The price may have reached the bottom of the recent downtrend, having recovered high up from a sharp decline for the session.

This bullish pattern was detected by Trading Central proprietary pattern recognition technology.


----------



## Telamelo (9 May 2022)

Bit of a sell off on lowish volume this morning..  most Gold stocks on watchlist are deep in the red today across the board


----------



## Telamelo (11 May 2022)

TUL tipped/recommended by Fattail investment research newsletter last night - market "buy depth" has doubled this morning!

Cheers tela


----------



## Telamelo (11 May 2022)

Telamelo said:


> TUL tipped/recommended by Fattail investment research newsletter last night - market "buy depth" has doubled this morning!
> 
> Cheers tela



Already gained +12% on big volume!


----------



## barney (11 May 2022)

Telamelo said:


> Already gained +12% on big volume!




Certainly bounced hard of that low!  I missed a top up at 52 unfortunately.


----------



## Telamelo (13 May 2022)

barney said:


> Certainly bounced hard of that low!  I missed a top up at 52 unfortunately.
> 
> 
> View attachment 141473



Exciting times as we await numerous lithium assay drill results pending.. due any day now so bring it on!


----------



## Telamelo (18 May 2022)

barney said:


> Certainly bounced hard of that low!  I missed a top up at 52 unfortunately.
> 
> 
> View attachment 141473



Holding up nicely @ 0.585c +2.63%

Strong buying depth sitting patiently wanting in @ 0.55c/0.555c


----------



## Telamelo (19 May 2022)

Noticed big bids stacking up this morning wanting in - pending lithium drill results due any day now

Meanwhile, Aussie Gold price up overnight to $2,608 +1.02%






						Gold Price in Australian Dollar (AUD) - Live Price and Historical Chart | GoldBroker.com
					

Gold price in AUD (Australian Dollar). Historical chart and real-time quote (live price per gram, ounce, kilo) on the LBMA, yearly performance in Australian Dollar.




					goldbroker.com


----------



## Telamelo (19 May 2022)

TUL @ 0.62c +6.9% on almost 500K volume already!


----------



## Telamelo (25 May 2022)

TUL chart made a bullish "double bottom pattern" @ 0.57c - noticed a few healthy buy bids this morning so am guessing back above 0.60c+ we go (numerous pending Lithium assay results due any day now)

Cheers tela


----------



## Telamelo (30 May 2022)

Gees TUL green today @ 0.62c +7.83% 
(bummer as hoping it would fall instead before 01/06/22 so as to give me a a much better starting "lower entry price" for June tipping comp.) Oh well...


----------



## Telamelo (31 May 2022)

Telamelo said:


> Gees TUL green today @ 0.62c +7.83%
> (bummer as hoping it would fall instead before 01/06/22 so as to give me a a much better starting "lower entry price" for June tipping comp.) Oh well...



Keen interest again this morning as market depth heavily favouring buyer's.. pending Lithium assay results overdue so perhaps "leaky good news" !?


----------



## Telamelo (31 May 2022)

Telamelo said:


> Keen interest again this morning as market depth heavily favouring buyer's.. pending Lithium assay results overdue so perhaps "leaky good news" !?



Tulla Resources Completes Funding!

Tulla Resources (ASX:TUL) is pleased to announce that it has now completed on it's US$21.5 million (A$30.0 million*) secured credit facility with Nebari Partners LLC (Nebari).

The secured credit facility is comprised of a Debenture Loan Facility of US$13.5 million & a Convertible Loan Facility of US$8 million (together, the Loan Facilities).

The Loan Facilities are to be drawn down on 1 June 2022. The key terms of the Loan Facilities are set out in the Company’s ASX announcement dated 28 April 2022.

Tulla Resources’ Executive Director, Mark Maloney, said:

“This is a great outcome for the Company as it gives us certainty in funding our Norseman Gold JV commitments as we progress towards the  recommencement of production in Q3 2022.

We have worked collaboratively with Nebari in closing this transaction and thank them for their validation of, and support for, the future of the Norseman Gold Project".


----------



## Telamelo (10 June 2022)

Nice to see AUD Gold price spike higher overnight to $2,604 +1.06%






						Gold Price in Australian Dollar (AUD) - Live Price and Historical Chart | GoldBroker.com
					

Gold price in AUD (Australian Dollar). Historical chart and real-time quote (live price per gram, ounce, kilo) on the LBMA, yearly performance in Australian Dollar.




					goldbroker.com


----------



## Telamelo (15 June 2022)

Came across following article from about 2 month's ago..









						Tulla Resources – ambitions to become a diversified mining and investment house
					

I was watching an investor presentation from Mark Maloney, Executive Director of Tulla Resources (ASX: TUL), and an ex-colleague of mine. The company had a tough start to public life, floating on the ASX in March 2021 at $0.90 per share before a substantial de-rating to $0.40 per share six...




					rogermontgomery.com


----------



## Telamelo (17 June 2022)

Telamelo said:


> Came across following article from about 2 month's ago..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gold shot up +$46 overnight (bullish signal) aligning up with the right time for upcoming Norseman commissioning


----------



## Telamelo (17 June 2022)

TUL market depth has improved/bullish sentiment imo as some big bids have stepped up to the plate.. sp currently trading @ 0.505c +4.12%


----------



## Telamelo (20 June 2022)

*Well 3 week's have passed & we're still awaiting those numerous pending Lithium assay results.. surely we hear something/get results before 30/06/2022 (finger's crossed)*


----------



## Telamelo (24 June 2022)

Nice little bounce off 0.46c low's.. now @ 0.50c +6.38% 
(low selling volume appears to have dried up imo)


----------



## Telamelo (27 June 2022)

TUL announced today that " Norseman gold project/construction progressing on time and on budget! "


----------



## Telamelo (27 June 2022)

Telamelo said:


> TUL announced today that " Norseman gold project/construction progressing on time and on budget! "



TUL finished green today @ 0.51c +8.51%


----------



## barney (27 June 2022)

Telamelo said:


> TUL finished green today @ 0.51c +8.51%



Yeah, Supply side is getting very thin.    Given the proximity of Production, Shares at these low 50's should be hard to find in the near future.  Fully expecting a few more "gap ups" over the next few weeks.


----------



## Telamelo (30 June 2022)

barney said:


> Yeah, Supply side is getting very thin.    Given the proximity of Production, Shares at these low 50's should be hard to find in the near future.  Fully expecting a few more "gap ups" over the next few weeks.



Well some decent "buy bids stacking up" with sp @ 0.54c +6.93%


----------



## Telamelo (30 June 2022)

TUL just announced:

"Iron Ore Offtake and Funding Agreement with Constance Iron L"

P.S. Terrific news as diversifying/unlocking more value for shareholder's during 2022/23 and beyond


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (30 June 2022)

Telamelo said:


> TUL just announced:
> 
> "Iron Ore Offtake and Funding Agreement with Constance Iron L"
> 
> P.S. Terrific news as diversifying/unlocking more value for shareholder's during 2022/23 and beyond



I must admit that I had a low ball punt at TUL at 3.59 pm and feel grateful I did not get filled. I usually don't engage in this sort of behaviour usually buying at market, but hey, it is now past 4pm and its a new ASX year.

@wayneL included due to time clock, EOFY and wait for October ( Could be a good movie ). 

The world is too complicated, I may regret not getting filled but poor ole TUL continues on one of my watchlists from last year. 

gg


----------



## barney (30 June 2022)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> I usually don't engage in this sort of behaviour.   gg




Lol.  The sorts of behaviour that you may or may not engage in Mr GG are possibly best left to our collective imaginations 

ps Regarding TUL;  Fair bit of medium/longer term potential with this fella I reckon.  I bit the bullet and sold my remaining PNR a little while back and relocated it into TUL because I think the bang for the buck looks more attractive.  Hopefully that turns out to be a wise decision.


----------



## Telamelo (13 July 2022)

barney said:


> Lol.  The sorts of behaviour that you may or may not engage in Mr GG are possibly best left to our collective imaginations
> 
> ps Regarding TUL;  Fair bit of medium/longer term potential with this fella I reckon.  I bit the bullet and sold my remaining PNR a little while back and relocated it into TUL because I think the bang for the buck looks more attractive.  Hopefully that turns out to be a wise decision.



Great opportunity to "top up again" imo as don't think it's going to get much cheaper than it is at present


----------



## Joe Blow (13 July 2022)

Telamelo said:


> Great opportunity to "top up again" imo as don't think it's going to get much cheaper than it is at present




I think perhaps you should qualify this statement. ASIC seems determined to eliminate public statements that attempt to influence someone's decision to buy or sell specific financial products. See INFO 269.


----------



## Telamelo (13 July 2022)

T


Joe Blow said:


> I think perhaps you should qualify this statement. ASIC seems determined to eliminate public statements that attempt to influence someone's decision to buy or sell specific financial products. See INFO 269.
> 
> View attachment 144057



Hi @Joe Blow I see/acknowledge your point raised so thanks for the heads up. It is not my intention here to tell people to buy or not to buy a given stock as it is up to the individual concerned to do their own research/make their own investing/trading decisions. That is simple common sense.

I do however take note of /appreciate a public forum such as this ASF as a "window of opportunity" to be enlightened by what opportunities may present themselves on our ASX market. It would be a real pity/shame if our freedom to discuss the merits of any given stock or company/commodity etc. is taken away from us for "fear of influence". 

So much for the so called democracy we live in promoting freedom of speech we all supposedly have/are entitled too !?

So to try qualify my earlier post above I'll just provide a research link directly from Tulla Resources website for anyone interested (not investment advice per say)






						Research Reports - Tulla Resources
					

2022-04-05 Canaccord Genuity Report 2022-04-06 Bell Potter Report 2022-02-01 Bell Potter Research report 2022-01-20 Canaccord Genuity research report 2021-06-24 Bell Potter Research Report 2021-06-04 First gold next year – Canaccord Genuity report




					tullaresources.com


----------



## finicky (13 July 2022)

Yes I think I understand basically Joe's legal contraints and why he has to intervene. I have been too enthusiastic myself in posting on some speculative stocks and some after all have cratered.
But aren't the authorities so solicitous in protecting investors against malign influence when it comes to us small retailers talking uninhibitedly to our peers? When ASIC and the ASX do nothing about company managements, pros and insts shaking us down with impunity. They come after the easy targets to appear to do something I guess.


----------



## Joe Blow (13 July 2022)

What I mean by "qualify" the statement is to ensure that it is clear that *you* are thinking of topping up, and not that you are suggesting that others do the same.

Thanks to finfluencers, crypto gamblers HODLing with diamond hands, and pump and dump chat rooms on Telegram I think we may be  entering a time where even vaguely suggesting that anyone do anything specific with their capital will no longer be acceptable. I'm not 100% sure, but that's the direction things seem to be heading.

All content should all be focused around what you (the poster) is doing and thinking. "I am topping up at these levels" etc rather than "I think this is a great opportunity to top up." See the big difference between those two statements? One is what you alone are doing, and the other is suggesting that others might take the same action.


----------



## Telamelo (14 July 2022)

Joe Blow said:


> What I mean by "qualify" the statement is to ensure that it is clear that *you* are thinking of topping up, and not that you are suggesting that others do the same.
> 
> Thanks to finfluencers, crypto gamblers HODLing with diamond hands, and pump and dump chat rooms on Telegram I think we may be  entering a time where even vaguely suggesting that anyone do anything specific with their capital will no longer be acceptable. I'm not 100% sure, but that's the direction things seem to be heading.
> 
> All content should all be focused around what you (the poster) is doing and thinking. "I am topping up at these levels" etc rather than "I think this is a great opportunity to top up." See the big difference between those two statements? One is what you alone are doing, and the other is suggesting that others might take the same action.



Oh I see thanks @Joe Blow for clarifying that that as now I have a clearer understanding about what you meant.

In that case, yes I did top up on TUL yesterday @ 0.505c/0.51c & pleased to have done so 

Cheers tela 

P.S. As we speak.. TUL trading @ 0.54c +3.85%


----------



## Telamelo (15 July 2022)

TUL share price holding up quite well   amidst the big red down day across our ASX today..


----------



## Telamelo (25 July 2022)




----------



## Telamelo (25 July 2022)

Bullish price action with *TUL* crossing above it's 20dma, 50dma & 200dma respectively.



			http://asx.swingtradebot.com/equities/TUL:ASX


----------



## Telamelo (28 July 2022)

TUL share price edging higher today currently @ 0.55c +3.77% with August Gold production only a few week's away   (per their recent announcements)


----------



## Telamelo (1 August 2022)




----------



## Telamelo (5 August 2022)

AUD Gold price @ $2,572 +1.21% while oil dropped lower overnight to US $88 
(a positive for near term Gold producer's such as TUL)


----------



## Telamelo (4 October 2022)

Gold up $37 overnight to US$1,708 .. equates to AUD Gold price of $2,607 

Bit disappointed of late with TUL price action leading up to gold pour/commissioning at Norseman so am eagerly awaiting some news flow.

Also, Constance Iron ore IPO listing in the UK delayed another 30 days... hope this comes to fruition soon for Tulla's sake.


----------



## noirua (17 October 2022)

First gold poured at the Norseman Gold Project
https://mcusercontent.com/590e305fb..._gold_poured_at_the_Norseman_Gold_Project.pdf


----------



## noirua (17 October 2022)

*Southern Mainfield drilling highlights potential UG mining centre*


			Pantoro Limited - Southern Mainfield drilling highlights potential UG mining centre


----------



## noirua (25 October 2022)

A $20 million cash raising at 38c a share looks a day of reckoning for Tulla Resources PLC.  The Maloney's looks as if they eventually want to sell the company for a stack of cash.  After the 1 for 300 consolidation under the former name Norseman Gold  PLC: Retaining a London based registration with everything else in Australia is becoming a puzzle unless they have another plan under wraps. The name Tulla comes from a town in County Clare in Ireland.


			Kevin Maloney


----------



## Telamelo (25 October 2022)

noirua said:


> A $20 million cash raising at 38c a share looks a day of reckoning for Tulla Resources PLC.  The Maloney's looks as if they eventually want to sell the company for a stack of cash.  After the 1 for 300 consolidation under the former name Norseman Gold  PLC: Retaining a London based registration with everything else in Australia is becoming a puzzle unless they have another plan under wraps. The name Tulla comes from a town in County Clare in Ireland.
> 
> 
> Kevin Maloney



Yeah disbelief/disappointed on hearing about the $20M institutional raising @ 0.38c as TUL chart nosedived as a result/looks terrible.  

Glad I sold out a while ago when sp broke below 0.50c as could see/smell something fishy from looking at price action etc.

Lesson is to never ever fall in love with any given stock no matter how promising it may look/it's potential etc.


----------



## noirua (1 November 2022)

Tulla Resources reports:
Https://themarketherald.com.au/?s=tul


----------



## Telamelo (1 November 2022)

noirua said:


> Tulla Resources reports:
> Https://themarketherald.com.au/?s=tul



Well let's hope TUL turns the corner and does a "Gold Trip" alike performance soon


----------



## Telamelo (2 December 2022)

Expecting positive news flow over the coming month's with gold production at Norseman WA ramping up & potential iron ore deal with Constance iron ore ipo listing in UK (extension granted till mid to late Dec '22 if I recall)


----------



## barney (2 December 2022)

Telamelo said:


> Expecting positive news flow over the coming month's with gold production at Norseman WA ramping up & potential iron ore deal with Constance




Yeah, the POG looks a likely candidate for a little movement higher not too far down the track as well.  I still hold a core amount of these based on the Norseman deposit.

Been a lot of jousting around the 40 cent area for a while. Back to 42 cents and above with a little gusto should be a signal for things to start moving one would think?


----------



## Telamelo (15 December 2022)

barney said:


> Yeah, the POG looks a likely candidate for a little movement higher not too far down the track as well.  I still hold a core amount of these based on the Norseman deposit.
> 
> Been a lot of jousting around the 40 cent area for a while. Back to 42 cents and above with a little gusto should be a signal for things to start moving one would think?



Well today's chairman's address disappointed the market as TUL dumped -20.8%


----------



## barney (15 December 2022)

Just in to see that little bit of carnage @Telamelo 

As I said on another Stock thread  ..... "tax deduction" ..... damn it !!


----------



## barney (29 December 2022)

Still hold a core of this little battler. Sometimes "time" is all that a Stock needs to rejuvenate.  One of my "yearly comp" picks


----------



## Telamelo (3 January 2023)

barney said:


> Still hold a core of this little battler. Sometimes "time" is all that a Stock needs to rejuvenate.  One of my "yearly comp" picks



picked TUL in 2023 cy tipping comp. since am bullish on gold (with plenty of news flow/catalyst's expected in 2023)






						Home - Tulla Resources
					






					tullaresources.com


----------

